# Smoking on aeroplanes.



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Flying back from Spain on Saturday I was reminded of the days when smoking was allowed on aeroplanes albeit smokers had to sit at the rear of the plane in the "smoking section".

Seems unbelievable now that this happened. Oh & those tiny ashtrays always overflowing.

Strange though that aeroplanes still have a lit up no-smoking sign even though smoking was banned in the mid 1990's.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

last airline (Cubana) to ban smoking only did so in 2014.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Same on buses, pubs, cinema. I Can remember them all being smoked filled. Seems unthinkable now. They really are disgusting and Im a smoker. Well actually Im not anymore. I just use a vape now but I always thought they were vile.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Odd how things that just a few years ago were the “accepted norm” are now considered disgusting isn’t it! I am a reformed smoker (gave it up 37 years ago) and now detest, with a vengeance, the slightest whiff of *** smoke, ugh dis-gust-ing!! 

Couple (French of course) on the next pitch to me are both smokers, they seem to light up every 20-30 minutes (heaven knows what they must spend on ****, must be a small fortune) the wind wafts their smoke in through my open caravan windows on that side. No amount of “tutting” and “enthusiastic” (and noisy) window closing has had any effect so far, Perhaps the French don’t understand subtle?. 

I do wonder what, in twenty years time, we will look back on and think “I really cant BELIEVE we did that and it was considered normal” Perhaps internal combustion engines? Or all that MacDonalds/KFC/Burger King crap people currently shovel down their maws, or the vast quantities of alcohol some consider the benchmark of a “good” night out. 

Think back a couple of hundred years, slavery was deemed fully acceptable then, along with putting children to work in mines/Mills/factories etc, or, closer to the present day, drink driving or not wearing seat belts, or heaven forbid, allowing your children to play outside UNSUPERVISED :surprise::surprise:

Times certainly change don’t they, and USUALLY for the better. (At this point I am half tempted to put the “B” word in, but have resisted manfully!) 

Andy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Am I unique? I have never eaten a McDonald's.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Am I unique? I have never eaten a McDonald's.


Don't worry, you have missed nothing!

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Same on buses, pubs, cinema. I Can remember them all being smoked filled. Seems unthinkable now. They really are disgusting and Im a smoker. Well actually Im not anymore. I just use a vape now but I always thought they were vile.


It wasn't that long ago up in your neck of the woods Barry, NO SPITTING signs were in all the busses.:serious:

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I cringe when I think of the times I used to smoke in houses of other people who didn't smoke although I asked first and was never refused, that was 40 odd years ago. No one is allowed to smoke in my house, stinky stuff.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

JanHank said:


> Am I unique? I have never eaten a McDonald's.


Your not unique Jan, neither have I.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have only eaten two commercially made burgers and no KFC.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I honestly can´t remember ever eating Wimpy or KFC.
I do remember when I worked in Norwich we used to often have a salad baguette.
Wimpies and KFC were probably too expensive.>


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, Wimpy takes me back to the 60s. But MacDonalds never grabbed me unlike the Whopper from Burger King where you needed two hands to manage it. As a mini-cab in central London we often had to wait in or around Leicester Square and grab a fast food bite whilst in the car. Always apologised to the next fare for the smell saying it was the last fare.>

Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

When I was a pop star on stage at most WMC's I could hardly see the audience at the back end of the night, the cig smoke filled the top half of the concert room right where we were when on stage.. Crap passive smoking!!!!..

I have never smoked in any fashion, apart from passive smoking..


ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’ve eaten a McDonald’s twice

Once because the kids that Albert worked with, were out on trip with us, where they swore profusely
As we went up snowdon , punctuated by sorry miss 

And I thought them great 

Mc Donald’s was the treat at the end, they loved it , such an artificial travesty of food 

Once when on the motorhome services where we had a McDonald’s breakfast 
The egg was a stamped out disk

And to this day I wonder how they did it 

Stil what do I know, thousands including my grandkids love them 

At least my grandkids enjoy a home cooked meal as well

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

rayrecrok said:


> When I was a pop star on stage at most WMC's I could hardly see the audience at the back end of the night, the cig smoke filled the top half of the concert room right where we were when on stage.. Crap passive smoking!!!!..
> 
> I have never smoked in any fashion, apart from passive smoking..
> 
> ray.


Did your Mum or Dad smoke Ray?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I used to smoke many, many years ago 

I’ve always until recently had an open fire in the lounge 

A left over from my smoking days, so I didn’t object to smoking close to the fire 

Now a wood burner I doubt it works the same

Stil for parties ect we light a chimmineer to warm the back garden for smokers and non smokers to gather 

I always remember when working, as smokers gathered outside , me included , my close friend, who had never smoked was asked, why would you stand outside with the smokers ?

And she, probabally the most prim and proper person I had ever known and loved 

Replied, because I like these people and they smoke

And I miss her to this day 

She didn’t drink or smoke , but died of bone marrow disease 

Sandra


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

My GP used to chain smoke!


Malcolm


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We are just about to smoke, Hans is lighting the outside fire I wish you could all be here to enjoy it. The temperature is 23.5c at 7.05 and the sky is beautiful with white clouds and a bit of blue poking through. Beer and schnaps already started. A fire when it's still light is luverly, no mosquitos about.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Did your Mum or Dad smoke Ray?


They both served in the war, and like just about everybody in their era they smoked.. My Mum gave up but my dad smoked all his life but not in front of me.

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Alberts been across the pond

Wood and temp footbridges

Remove the bindweed 

Thin the ferns 

Tie up the roses

Although I’m not so keen 

I can no longer see them from my seat 

Tied too high 

But hostas , fushias 

Out of this world , calla lilies , about to burst forth

And the lilies in bud

But we really need to reduce the pots

Soon, possibally maybe not

This is a magical garden 

A secret garden set in the midst of a town 

Where sparrows gather, blackbirds, robins and even blue tits 

Woodpigions


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

They say that southerners are healthier than Northerners and there might be some truth in that I dunno but it wasn't my experience. When the company I worked for in Darlington relocated to North London in the late 90s I was surprised. Most of the southern staff smoked including myself I have to admit but they were obsessed with sending out for MacDonald's Breakfasts.  Disgusting. Hardly any of the old team in Darlington smoked and Breakfast or Lunch would be from the local Deli which was pretty posh. 

The good thing about the office smoking group though that congregated outside the back of the office was you got to take part in all the gossip, found out what was going on etc. It was more informative than any board room meeting. I feel all nostalgic now. Some of the best years of my life I reckon.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Whoops
To soon 
wood pidgins

And the sparrow hawk 

It’s not a fantastic place for wildlife

We have the rats , the pond , the fish, the frogs , the snails, the slugs 

And a beautiful ,well too me , garden back and front

Sandra


----------

